# 22 shorts out of a Browning Buckmark????



## Marshall R (Sep 28, 2010)

Will a Browning Buckmark Hunter cycle 22 shorts? I have a problem with animals getting up into my barn and tearing up my hay and I need to address the problem. I dont want to shoot a hole through the tin roof in my barn though. I am not worrying about missing and shooting a hole in the roof, but, I dont want to hit the problem and it exit out and still go through the roof. 

Marshall


----------



## blocky (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think it would cycle the slide but you could do that manually. Since you would have to rack it manually, you could use cb caps which are less powerful than shorts and may not penetrate your roof if you miss.


----------



## 1022 (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know of any 22 semi pistol that will function with anything but lr


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 28, 2010)

1022 said:


> I don't know of any 22 semi pistol that will function with anything but lr



There are several semi-automatic pistols that will function with .22 short, Beretta 950 probably being one of the more common ones.

The most expensive .22 guns in the world are probably .22 short automatics that are used in rapid fire target shooting, such as Hammerli -- a good used one should run about $1200, or a Pardini for about $2000.

Follow blocky's suggestion and just use it single shot.


----------



## 1022 (Sep 28, 2010)

secuse me..................... but i don't know of any one who has one to use at the barn


----------



## chuckdog (Sep 28, 2010)

It will shoot them, but I wouldn't shoot many because along with hand cycling them, you will be "ringing" the chamber. If you clean it well, it won't hurt a thing. But just like shooting 38's in a .357, it can cause functioning problems when you go back to the longer cartridge. A 22 short will most likely damage as much as a low velocity LR will. Try some rat shot, or some of the Colibri powderless 22 rounds. Maybe a .410 with light loads, or a pellet rifle.


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 28, 2010)

Many shorts still have sufficient mass and velocity to damage your roof. Rat shot may work well, though neither it nor colibris likely to cycle your pistol. Try the colibris, very quiet and accurate at 10-15 yds. The 500fps 20gr bullet may dent roofing tin but less likely to penetrate unless its aluminum.Cheap, deadly on rats, and FUN!


----------



## LawnStalker (Sep 29, 2010)

If I remember correctly, Volquartsen makes a conversion kit for the Buckmark to function with 22 shorts but it might not be worth the expense if it is just a pest control answer you're looking for.


----------



## 1022 (Sep 29, 2010)

Why not just buy a Heritage Rough Rider to keep in the barn or a 22pump or lever and load it with rat shot or shorts and you can have a ball on rainy days......


----------



## scoggins (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a winchester 1890 that will only shoot .22 shorts
if you will buy the ammo i will come and shoot!!!

I live in WR


----------



## CAL (Oct 8, 2010)

What about some 38 rat shot?


----------



## jmoser (Oct 11, 2010)

Buy the CB longs or Colibris - same length as .22 LR for magazine feeding and won't 'ring' the chamber - Just cycle the slide by hand.   You may find it has enough recoil to partially eject the empty - then you will get stovepipes etc.

For fun you could buy a spare recoil spring and start cutting coils off - you may get it to cycle with a CB round but the weaker spring may not have enough strength to feed and chamber the next round.


----------

